# Windows VPS SSD, UK based datacenter. Only $10/m



## AtlanticServers (Jul 18, 2016)

Windows 2012 R2 VPS on SSD storage


www.atlanticservers.com/virtual-servers/windows-vps/


Windows VPS 1
Price $10.99/mCPU - 1 CoresDedicated Ram - 1024MBSwap Ram - 1024MBDiskspace - 40GB SSDBandwidth - 1TBIP Addresses - 1100 mbps PortControl Panel Order Now! Windows VPS 2
Price $17.99 / mCPU - 2 CoresDedicated Ram - 2GBSwap Ram - 2GBDiskspace - 80GB SSDBandwidth - 2TBIP Addresses - 1100 mbps PortControl Panel Order Here *More Windows VPS plan  - Linux VPS plan*


----------

